# Ability to marry freely



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

In order to get married now, do I need to take my paperwork proving I was divorced and I'm free to marry to the US Embassy in Manila for authentication or to obtain yet another form or document to present to the authority having jurisdiction over a marriage say in Davao City ?


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

And she just got her annulment finalized. Does that need to be presented in Manila ?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You should be able to get this all accomplished through the Davao Satellite Office, you have the original copies for both you and your wife and submit them along with all the other requirements for the 13a. 

Here's an example from the US Chicago Consulate of a checklist of needed items, but don't use the paperwork it's not the documentation that you'll use here but the checklist if you scroll down is accurate, and yet they still may ask for more information: 

Chicago 13a Non-quota visa documents and checklist

Even though it wasn't listed I had submitted my wife's original or certified divorce decrees, all 3 of them.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Mucho gracias. I'll be in country as soon as I finish up settling my Mom's estate and relocating personal stuff to another undisclosed location stateside. 

Then we'll tackle trying to get a spouse Visa to come back here, eventually. But only to visit, I intend to stay in the Philippines after that.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not sure if this link is updated but it's off the PBI website with contact information and it's alphabetical for the Satellite offices if you can't contact them through the link then I'd have your wife talk with Satellite Office and see if they can process your 13a, they should be able to. Satellite Offices


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I found another link with the PBI Satellite Offices with a listing of what they can or cannot process and the Davao branch can do everything, this is in the alphabetical listing also:

PBI Satellite Offices and what they can process


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

AppalachianBiker said:


> And she just got her annulment finalized. Does that need to be presented in Manila ?


It will take a while for the cenomar to be updated with the new information. If you are already through that process then great. If not expect more time here.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

AppalachianBiker said:


> Then we'll tackle trying to get a spouse Visa to come back here, eventually. But only to visit, I intend to stay in the Philippines after that.


This is hard to explain. You are in for ALOT of paperwork. I mean alot. There are also fees but they are reasonable. It is sending documents waiting. Next step documents waiting. Repeat several times.

Finally a year later you get the first green card (conditional) which will expire in 2 years since you are doing spouse visa no adjustment of status required you get the green card. The second one expires in 10 years. She can now go to the US. All the trouble, hassle, and trips to Manila paid off.

The visa puts them on a path to citizenship. It is not a good way to visit the US. She has to remain in the US a certain number of days out of the year without an absence greater than 6 months. If you come and visit a month then leave they will see she is not living in the US. They will either deny entry at some point or they just won't give her the 10 year green card when it is time to renew it. They could possibly make you start everything all over if she wants to come to the US again.

After 3 years with a green card and meeting residency requirements she can apply for citizenship. Then she is not required to have any presence in the US. She can come and go as she pleases.

So in short if you want her to visit you may do better with a tourist visa until you are ready to do the long haul and have her move there for the 3 year period.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Whoa... I should have read the first post Appalachian a little better, well I have poor reading skills, I can't hide that or my grammar. Everything I posted disregard because that's only for the 13a Visa, so I have no idea what you'll need to get your wife's green card for the US.

I think you'll end up in Manila for her visa requirements, unfortunately. The US Embassy used to have outreach groups pre Covid but I haven't seen that continued since and I don't recall them ever working Visa's they mainly help with SS and 13a.


----------



## boris64 (Dec 13, 2018)

louiedepalma said:


> This is hard to explain. You are in for ALOT of paperwork. I mean alot. There are also fees but they are reasonable. It is sending documents waiting. Next step documents waiting. Repeat several times.
> 
> Finally a year later you get the first green card (conditional) which will expire in 2 years since you are doing spouse visa no adjustment of status required you get the green card. The second one expires in 10 years. She can now go to the US. All the trouble, hassle, and trips to Manila paid off.
> 
> ...


This is a very accurate synopsis of what OP is in for in getting a US spousal Visa for his soon to be bride.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Or we can fly to Mexico and come in like everyone else. Did I just say that out loud ? The six month time frame is not a problem because I'll need to get two knees replaced while back here and go visit a lot.of.folks and see a.lot of places.


----------

